# New radion XR15FW PRO G4



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You are considering two of these right?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes,

Two units for a better coverage.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Then except for the cost and a few minor things, see no problem w/ it.

Minor things would be:
No cyan(1)
Would have changed one deep red(3) out for one more blue(3)

Above would have shifted the "base" K and CRI to:


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> LED Cyan (490nm) [120°] x1
> LED DeepRed (660nm) [120°] x3
> ...


Dimming just the blue would adj. the from 6700 to 4400k (blue off).
As designed you need to shift whites up and down..




> ----------------------------------------
> LED DeepRed (660nm) [120°] x4
> Cree XT-E CoolWhite (5000-8300K) [120°] x8
> Cree XT-E WarmWhite (2200-3700K) [120°] x7
> ...


Obviously only an estimation and more ACADEMIC than factual..


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I can ask them to swap a red to a cyan.
In your first modif, you said 1x cyan and 1 more blue to swap a red, but it add a led to the cluster.

The swap can be to swap a white to cyan ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Xenaph said:


> I can ask them to swap a red to a cyan.
> In your first modif, you said 1x cyan and 1 more blue to swap a red, but it add a led to the cluster.
> 
> The swap can be to swap a white to cyan ?


well there are channels and symmetry to consider..and yes I added the cyan.
didn't know they would modify the light..
That said a simplier thing is swapping the 2 blue for 2 photo red (assuming all CREE chips which I couldn't w/ the calculator.)
Swapping 4 deep red for 4 blue.
Base color is 7600k-ish 


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> LED DeepRed (660nm) [120°] x2
> Cree XT-E CoolWhite (5000-8300K) [120°] x8
> ...


substituting 2 cyan for 2 cool white would only be a minor upgrade and only smooths the graph a bit...and AFAICT CREE doesn't have cyan available ..normally.
to be honest not worth it here really..

you can put the diodes in here:
SPECTRA

There is really very little "wrong" w/ their orig.. more a personal thing..

BTW: Wouldn't add cyan to any other channel but blue or cool white..

BIG NOTE: I have no idea about which "brand" diodes they are using..just taking a guess..
older board:








older choices:


> LEDs:
> 
> • White: 8 Cree XT-E Cool White (5w each)
> • Red: 4 Osram Oslon SSL Hyper Red, 660nm (3w each)
> ...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

If you like the look of the fixture itself, the way it makes the tank look, if it puts out enough light for you and you're good with the price then go for it. The only one of those the plants are going to care about is if there is enough light.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I prefer the look of Radion than the maxspect.

I don't know which plant I will setup except the UG. I want give another try.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I asked to Ecotech team about the PAR mesure and they taken it at 24" without water.


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

Any idea when this light will become available?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

It is available right now, 399$ cnd the lower price I got a quote.


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

Do you have a link? When i search I'll I find is the older model

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

skipcharlie said:


> Do you have a link? When i search I'll I find is the older model
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yea still pre-order here but at least it is down to $350..
Hope it stays there..

EcoTech Marine Radion XR15FW Gen 4 LED Light Fixture Freshwater - Marine Depot


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

jeffkrol said:


> Yea still pre-order here but at least it is down to $350..
> Hope it stays there..
> 
> EcoTech Marine Radion XR15FW Gen 4 LED Light Fixture Freshwater - Marine Depot


Not trying to give you a hard time, but as of now that is for a pre-order. You really don't know how long it will be until it's shipped. This no longer seems to be the case. It seems to be available

While I think this will be an excellent fixture, if at all possible, hold off a few months after the initial shipment. New products sometimes have problems that need to be resolved. Sometimes initial delivers take forever.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveK said:


> Not trying to give you a hard time, but as of now that is for a pre-order. You really don't know how long it will be until it's shipped.
> 
> While I think this will be an excellent fixture, if at all possible, hold off a few months after the initial shipment. New products sometimes have problems that need to be resolved. Sometimes initial delivers take forever.


As long as they aren't waiting for software (whats the term.. vapor-ware.. ) .. shouldn't be too much of a problem.. but you are absolutely right..


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Here in Canada it is not in pre-order

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Ecotech-Marine-XR15-Pro-Gen-4-Freshwater.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Starting to get to the US.. 
https://premiumaquatics.com/product...module.html?gclid=CPiwnqy09dICFUYaaQodUbUMzA#



> $349.00
> Item #: ET-XR15wG4FW-US
> Shipping: Eligible for Free Shipping Program
> Availability: In Stock


----------



## Drunhellar (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got 3 older radions and they are a good light, and these do look better. and the EcoSmart Live makes it a lot easier to change levels and times.


----------



## Fiishman (May 20, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the day they implement the GPS weather feature that the AI hydras have. Weather based on a real location you pick? Yes please.


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a prebuild version of this light -- it's one of the best lights I've ever used. The new optics really do spread out the light, and the new color ratios are much improved since their previous version which was way too blue. The ecosmart live capabilities work just like the old system. The PAR is high, and well distributed. I will put together a review in the next few weeks, and add a link when done that includes more info...


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have a picture on your tank ?


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

Xenaph said:


> It is available right now, 399$ cnd the lower price I got a quote.


Hi,

Where is it available for CDN $399? Reefsupplies says $449.

thanks

V

Bump:


krisw said:


> I have a prebuild version of this light -- it's one of the best lights I've ever used. The new optics really do spread out the light, and the new color ratios are much improved since their previous version which was way too blue. The ecosmart live capabilities work just like the old system. The PAR is high, and well distributed. I will put together a review in the next few weeks, and add a link when done that includes more info...


Would you call it an upgrade to the existing lights? I have two of those on my 4' tank. However, there are some holes in the coverage which I need to fill. Is it worth getting these or I can just get two finnex ray 2 to cover up the gaps for less than the cost of one of these?

thanks

V


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

What's​ the dimming range on these (0-100%)? Or is there a lower level cut off?


----------



## Dinalx (Jan 5, 2016)

Xenaph said:


> I asked to Ecotech team about the PAR mesure and they taken it at 24" without water.


I just emailed their team and the rep said the par graph reading was achieved at 12 inches through air


----------



## Fiishman (May 20, 2015)

sayn3ver said:


> What's​ the dimming range on these (0-100%)? Or is there a lower level cut off?


At least on the old gen FW, you can dim all the way down to 0% smoothly.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Did anybody buy these yet?


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

McCarthy said:


> Did anybody buy these yet?


You can read my review from my use here:
Ecotech Marine Freshwater Radion Gen4-- Guitarfish


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice review.. and not fair.. A XR30 for fw..

I don't think anything you posted was surprising to me. LED fw has been "fumbling" around on spectrum for awhile now and they pretty well nailed it.
to be fair it really has more to do w/ channels than anything else though.

One nit picky point.. not sure if a XR30 is really needed for FW.. It is massive overkill of PAR in a smallish footprint.. 
Like sbreefs.. but only way more expensive ..sort of.. well on a basic sbreef..

Shouldn't consider this a negative, it just is..
Seeing a PAR spread chart over an area may change my mind.. instictively the 2 puck design is too close together..

Oh and if they would change green to cyan..


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Will 2 of these provide full cover on a 120g fatboy tank?

Ecotech Marine XR15 Freshwater PRO Module G4


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

krisw said:


> You can read my review from my use here:
> Ecotech Marine Freshwater Radion Gen4-- Guitarfish



Ha! I was going through this thread and was about to post your review, and you've already done that.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

krisw said:


> You can read my review from my use here:
> Ecotech Marine Freshwater Radion Gen4-- Guitarfish




Thank you.


How hot do they get? Started another thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...ne-radion-xr15fw-pro-g4-get.html#post10243713


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

McCarthy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> How hot do they get? Started another thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...ne-radion-xr15fw-pro-g4-get.html#post10243713


Not very hot at all. Not hot enough for me to even give this much of a consideration.


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm planning a 40b tank, and seriously considering this light. Does anyone know from experience if this light provides a true 36" footprint? Or would 2 lights be necessary for good coverage in a 36"? Thanks so much!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovebug said:


> I'm planning a 40b tank, and seriously considering this light. Does anyone know from experience if this light provides a true 36" footprint? Or would 2 lights be necessary for good coverage in a 36"? Thanks so much!


Not experience but a good chart..









rough "mapping" of a40b..


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Not experience but a good chart..


Thanks so much! My plan is to have one edge of the tank be sand and less planted, so 1 may do it. Was gonna get 2 Halos, but my mind is changed. I live close to ThatFishPlace in PA, and they have a good price along with in store coupons. Thought I'd have to blow $700 on the Halos, but I may get better lighting for under $400 including mount.


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

krisw said:


> You can read my review from my use here:
> Ecotech Marine Freshwater Radion Gen4-- Guitarfish


I assume the xr30 version will be coming out for freshwater since they sent you one. Did they give you any idea of when? I emailed Ecotech asking for info, but I haven't gotten a response.


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

Lovebug said:


> I assume the xr30 version will be coming out for freshwater since they sent you one. Did they give you any idea of when? I emailed Ecotech asking for info, but I haven't gotten a response.


Actually, I'm not sure this is the case. The one they sent me was an extra custom build for a corporate customer.


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

krisw said:


> Actually, I'm not sure this is the case. The one they sent me was an extra custom build for a corporate customer.


Gotcha. Thanks. If it was an imminent release, I'd wait on it. Guess I'll move forward with the xr15's.


----------



## Lovebug (Jun 3, 2017)

As an update, Ecotech responded to me and said they will not be releasing an xr30 for freshwater at this time.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovebug said:


> As an update, Ecotech responded to me and said they will not be releasing an xr30 for freshwater at this time.


Not surprising .. $300 plus FW leds are a hard sell as is.
XR30 at whatever is both overkill (better just 2 xr15's geometrically speaking) and expensive..


----------

